# Valdoro reservations in ski season?



## GregT (Mar 25, 2012)

All,

How difficult it is to reserve a 1BR at Valdoro during ski season?   A thread search noted one TUGger who noted no availability while watching sporadically during Club Season, but was curious if that was the consensus?

Please advise -- BIL just bought a week at Grand Lodge Peak 7 and I'm trying to figure out ways for us to visit Breck.   Other alternatives are trying to II trade into Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge or GLP7 with WM -- but TUG wisdom leads me to think Studios are possible, but 1BRs are not for those trades.

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2012)

Start checking in October as owners of ski weeks begin to exchange their weeks for points. Since ski week owners have their weeks automatically booked 15 months out, there isn't going to be much availability until closer to the season. Be flexible. Weeks will pop up and you'll need to be ready to grab them. Many owners rent their weeks through Valdoro rather than exchange for points, so you may not find prime weeks in the unit size you want... ever. I too know a GLP7 owner and it's near impossible to match up vacations with him. I generally end up hunting for a 2br so we can all go to the same place and he exchanges for Hawaii.

And while we're on ski season, check out the limited availability in the summer. Those weeks appear almost equally coveted.

Editorial: If they get rid of Classic, you'll get a bunch of false positives using Revolution at a place like Valdoro for ski season. Prepare to be annoyed just after entering your CC info.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 25, 2012)

Remy said:


> Start checking in October as owners of ski weeks begin to exchange their weeks for points. Since ski week owners have their weeks automatically booked 15 months out, there isn't going to be much availability until closer to the season. Be flexible. Weeks will pop up and you'll need to be ready to grab them. Many owners rent their weeks through Valdoro rather than exchange for points, so you may not find prime weeks in the unit size you want... ever. I too know a GLP7 owner and it's near impossible to match up vacations with him. I generally end up hunting for a 2br so we can all go to the same place and he exchanges for Hawaii.
> 
> And while we're on ski season, check out the limited availability in the summer. Those weeks appear almost equally coveted.
> 
> Editorial: If they get rid of Classic, you'll get a bunch of false positives using Revolution at a place like Valdoro for ski season. Prepare to be annoyed just after entering your CC info.



That's good to know, thanks for sharing info.
Sounds like Valdoro is unique in Hilton system, still many things to learn.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> ... Sounds like Valdoro is unique in Hilton system.



It's kinda like Bay Club in that it was not built by Hilton, but is now managed "as if."
"Valdoro Mountain Lodge was completed in 2002 by Valdoro Development, LLC."
http://www.valdoro.com/about-valdoro-mountain-lodge-breckenridge.htm


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> It is. It's kinda like Bay Club in that it was not built by Hilton, but is now managed "as if."
> 
> "Valdoro Mountain Lodge was completed in 2002 by Valdoro Development, LLC."
> http://www.valdoro.com/about-valdoro-mountain-lodge-breckenridge.htm



But not like Bay Club or other affiliates in the sense that each and every unit/week in Valdoro is part of HGVC. There are no non-HGVC weeks or Valdoro owners who are not part of HGVC.


----------



## DaveC (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been there twice during ski season and had no trouble. As long as you are flexible and keep checking, you will be fine. Availability does seem to pop up as you get closer. But, I've been able to book far out too. When college kids are out of school, it is very busy - late december to early january and president's day. It's a very nice place. It's about 2 blocks from main street.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 26, 2012)

We haven't stayed for a week but find it pretty easy to get 4 nights on the weekdays. We have been multiple times in Feb for ski week and several times in early June. I always look as soon as they open up the window and look back often if nothing is showing. We get the 2bdr + and another unit for the in-laws when we book. Valdoro reservations have never been an issue for us.


----------



## kyfonky (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting thread! thanks to alwysonvac for the reference!

One of the main reasons for me to buy a TS is to have access to non-holiday-ski-weeks; thus, I first of all thought about Marriot as they have many ski resorts, as compared to HGVC. But I like the points flexibility of Hilton. Now I'm thinking about buying at either MVC or at Valdoro, if buying HGVC. 

After reading all posts, it is still not clear for me how difficult is to get a non-holiday-ski week at Valdoro, let's say first week of December. Some say that they have not had any trouble, but they do not clarify what seasson/weeks. Hopefully more TUGers can share their experiences!!!!

Additionally, does anyone know when is the expected open time for the new resort at Park City? any expected points calendar?

Finally, I do not understand how Valdoro works in terms of converting the week into points; my understanding was that they have points, not weeks, but with a 12-months priority for home-resort (as any other resort); but if this is not the case, why they should wait until october to release/convert their weeks? I guess this should give them a very short period of time to get any other reservations. I do not understand


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 5, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Finally, I do not understand how Valdoro works in terms of converting the week into points; my understanding was that they have points, not weeks, but with a 12-months priority for home-resort (as any other resort); but if this is not the case, why they should wait until october to release/convert their weeks? I guess this should give them a very short period of time to get any other reservations. I do not understand


For the winter season Valdoro has fixed ski weeks, so you own a particular week and that reservation is made for you automatically each year.  If you want to cancel it, you can and then you will be given the points equivalent deposited in your account to use as regular HGVC points.  

There are also "floating" weeks (spring, summer, fall) that are like regular HGVC weeks at other resorts.  However, owning a non-ski floating week will not get you the 12-month priority for home resort booking -- it will only give you the priority in your non-ski week season.

Kurt


----------



## kyfonky (Nov 5, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> For the winter season Valdoro has fixed ski weeks, so you own a particular week and that reservation is made for you automatically each year.  If you want to cancel it, you can and then you will be given the points equivalent deposited in your account to use as regular HGVC points.
> 
> There are also "floating" weeks (spring, summer, fall) that are like regular HGVC weeks at other resorts.  However, owning a non-ski floating week will not get you the 12-month priority for home resort booking -- it will only give you the priority in your non-ski week season.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks Kurt!  Have u had any experience reserving ski weeks at Valdoro? Im trying to understand how difficult is to get ski weeks with HGvC points.


----------



## Kildahl (Nov 6, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks Kurt!  Have u had any experience reserving ski weeks at Valdoro? Im trying to understand how difficult is to get ski weeks with HGvC points.



Since I own week 49, reserving that ski week (a 14K points package , including a fixed winter ski week and a float summer week. This two week combination was how several of the weeks were sold by the developer.We purchasd on the secondary market.) has never bee a problem. We have asked for and recieved week 50  twice in years in which we had a conflict. 
Never have had a problem reserving the summer week of our choice.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 6, 2012)

Kildahl said:


> Since I own week 49, reserving that ski week (a 14K points package , including a fixed winter ski week and a float summer week. This two week combination was how several of the weeks were sold by the developer.We purchasd on the secondary market.) has never bee a problem. We have asked for and recieved week 50  twice in years in which we had a conflict.
> Never have had a problem reserving the summer week of our choice.


Not being a Valdoro owner, I certainly don't know all of the details of owning a ski week, so maybe you can answer a couple questions that come up here, if you wouldn't mind?

As a fixed ski week owner, it sounds like you can request a different ski week than the one you own?  If so, how is that done?  Directly through Valdoro, or is that part of your "Home Week" reservation that you can change online?

How soon before your fixed ski week reservation do you need to cancel if you want points (to use at other HGVC locations, RCI, etc.) instead of your week?  Is it the standard 30 days to avoid any point penalties?

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## pandaurae (Nov 6, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks Kurt!  Have u had any experience reserving ski weeks at Valdoro? Im trying to understand how difficult is to get ski weeks with HGvC points.



We purchased resale 7k at Seaworld back in May or so. Right around the 9-month mark (not on it as we weren't obsessively trying) we booked 1 week starting Dec 19 with no real trouble. I continued to see availability in December for the next few weeks after I made the reservation. 

So for us, this year, booking a non-holiday ski week was no problem at all!


----------



## kyfonky (Nov 7, 2012)

pandaurae said:


> We purchased resale 7k at Seaworld back in May or so. Right around the 9-month mark (not on it as we weren't obsessively trying) we booked 1 week starting Dec 19 with no real trouble. I continued to see availability in December for the next few weeks after I made the reservation.
> 
> So for us, this year, booking a non-holiday ski week was no problem at all!



That's great to know Pandaurae!!! I'm assuming that as Valdoro is the only ski resort in the HGVC network, the ski-weeks must be very demanded; Not sure if such availability as you mentioned, is "normal". 

As HGVC member, can you search at HGVC web-site availability yourself? or you have to do it thru a HGVC representative? If you can do it yourself, can you see availability for ski-weeks at Valdoro right now?


----------



## pandaurae (Nov 8, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> That's great to know Pandaurae!!! I'm assuming that as Valdoro is the only ski resort in the HGVC network, the ski-weeks must be very demanded; Not sure if such availability as you mentioned, is "normal".
> 
> As HGVC member, can you search at HGVC web-site availability yourself? or you have to do it thru a HGVC representative? If you can do it yourself, can you see availability for ski-weeks at Valdoro right now?



There are a few 3-4 day blocks starting Dec 1, but those disappear Dec 14 with no availability of any kind until April 4.  Valdoro is easily searched through the online booking system once you're a member!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 9, 2012)

*Ski resorts*



kyfonky said:


> That's great to know Pandaurae!!! I'm assuming that as Valdoro is the only ski resort in the HGVC network, the ski-weeks must be very demanded; Not sure if such availability as you mentioned, is "normal".



*You can review a list of the HGVC resorts on the HGVC website and via the online HGVC 2012 Club Member Guide*
HGVC 2012 Club Member Guide - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
HGVC Resort Collection -  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#search/index (NOTE: You can filter by Vacation Type)

When you select "ski" as a Vacation Type from the HGVC Resort Collection, the following resorts are provided.
*Club Intrawest – Whistler* (_Resort Attributes** - Affiliated Resort, Limited Availability_)
*Club Intrawest –Tremblant* (_Resort Attributes** - Affiliated Resort, Limited Availability_)
*Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain* (_Resort Attributes** - Affiliated Resort_)
*Hilton Craigendarroch* (_Resort Attributes** - Managed by HGVC, Limited Availability_)
*Hilton Coylumbridge* (_Resort Attributes** - Managed by HGVC, Limited Availability_)
*Hilton Dunkeld* (_Resort Attributes** - Managed by HGVC, Limited Availability_)
**NOTE: Resort Attributes are listed in the Club Member Guide

To find more info about these resorts you can search the HGVC forum (using search criteria such as INTRAWEST or SCOTLAND)
For example: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162432&highlight=intrawest
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115067&highlight=Intrawest

*A HGVC in Park City, UT is coming soon* - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ut...ions-club-at-sunrise-lodge-SLCSEGV/index.html
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181509&highlight=park+city
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178492&highlight=park+city
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163203&highlight=park+city



kyfonky said:


> As HGVC member, can you search at HGVC web-site availability yourself? or you have to do it thru a HGVC representative? If you can do it yourself, can you see availability for ski-weeks at Valdoro right now?



Some resorts are available online. Others require a call to a HGVC representative. 
I believe the six resorts listed above require a call.


----------



## kyfonky (Nov 12, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> *You can review a list of the HGVC resorts on the HGVC website and via the online HGVC 2012 Club Member Guide*
> HGVC 2012 Club Member Guide - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
> HGVC Resort Collection -  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#search/index (NOTE: You can filter by Vacation Type)
> 
> ...



Thanks Alwysonvac! Well....actually I meant Ski-Resorts in the US; I honestly have no intention to go to Scotland to ski (It's a Kingdom far far away from home....); I could go to Canada, still I prefer to go to the US (I live in Mexico); I heard about the new Resort in Park City; however my understanding is that the resort will be available for booking in a couple of years.....still it is great news!!! I wonder if HGVC will open additional ski-resorts (or any other location) to the network.

Greetings from Mexico!


----------

